# ASP.NET Sendkeys?



## MyName (Oct 25, 2001)

Is there a way to send keys to an application, similar to the appactivate and sendkeys methods in VB.NET? I have a web page that will produce a value. What I'm looking to do is when the client clicks a button have it automatically type in the value in another application open on the client's computer. In a regular windows app I can do it with AppActivate and Sendkeys, but that won't work in ASP.NET 2.0. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

